# AT/ATX-Stecker für Selbstanbau



## Html (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen, habe hier ein Netzteil aus einem Severgehäuse im Schrott gefunden. Spannungen sind identisch wie bei PC-Netzteilen nur es hat keinen AT/ATX-Stecker sondern eine einfache Federleiste.

Jetzt meine Frage, gibt es irgendwo AT oder ATX Stecker zum Selbstanbau. Keine Verlängerung-möchte nicht die Verlängerung zerschneiden und die anderen Kabel anlöten.
Möchte das ganze direkt am Stecker anlöten/krimpen.

mfg,Olli


----------



## mackel90 (13. November 2006)

Hallo,
da ich selber auf eine Antwort bei tutorials.de warte, hab ich mal nen bisschen für dich gesucht 

und bin fündig geworden:

ATX-Steckerform:
http://www.yatego.com/cosh/p,44d5289c4d660,4303374d3a2ea9_2,atx-20pin-stromanschluss-stecker--schwarz

Und die Pinns zum Crimpen:
http://www.yatego.com/cosh/p,44d5287cbd515,4303374d3a2ea9_2,ersatzcrimpkontakte-f%FCr-atx-stecker--20-st%FCck-

Kannst auch im suchfeld oben rechts mal "stecker atx" eingeben, dann findest du noch mehr.

MfG:
Mackel


----------

